# Enum Werte in Formular laden und verändern



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab in eine mysql datenbank enum werte gespeichert  'y,','n'.
Ich würde sie gern in einem Formular laden und verändern...wie macht man sowas ...als check box radio batton  oder was anders ? Die werte sind als y oder n gespeichert
mt  texten  oder chars geht das unproblematisch  nur mit diesen enum 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Badboyws (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Betty,
schau dir mal das an:
http://www.php.de/datenbanken/19106-werte-aus-enum-auslesen.html

in der while Schleife füllt du dann ein Select Feld auf deinem Form, oder übergibst die Werte an die values von Check- bzw. Radioboxen.

Have fun


----------



## Jorin5 (21. Oktober 2009)

$host="localhost"; 
$username=""; 
$password=""; 
$db_name="liste"; 
$tbl_name="benutzer"; 

mysql_connect("$host", "$username")or die("cannot connect");
mysql_select_db("$db_name")or die("cannot select $db_name");

$sql="SELECT Rolle FROM $tbl_name";

$result=mysql_query($sql);

while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)){

var = Colume name von Datenbank feld

echo $row  [' var '];


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das so gemacht wie unten allerdings der Wert nicht gelesen und verändern schon mal gar nicht ...hmmm sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein denke ich..




```
<input size="1" id="bettw" name="bettw" type="checkbox" value="<?php echo $bettw ?> ></td>
</tr>
```










Jorin5 hat gesagt.:


> $host="localhost";
> $username="";
> $password="";
> $db_name="liste";
> ...


----------



## Badboyws (21. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie lesen manche Menschen immer nur die Hälfte! Das ist ein enum Feld, der inhalt des Feldes ist demnach enum('y','n') und damit kann man in dem von Jorin geposteten Script 0,null, gar nix anfangen.

Wer allerdings auch zu faul ist, sich mein beispiel an zu schauen, will vermutlich auch gar keine Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe, sondern eher was programmiert haben und ab dem Punkt klink ich mich aus.


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Phil sorry,
wir sind leider nicht  alle Profis wie Du...ein bischen Geduld mit Amateuren wäre angebracht  ..naja wie auch immer





Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie lesen manche Menschen immer nur die Hälfte! Das ist ein enum Feld, der inhalt des Feldes ist demnach enum('y','n') und damit kann man in dem von Jorin geposteten Script 0,null, gar nix anfangen.
> 
> Wer allerdings auch zu faul ist, sich mein beispiel an zu schauen, will vermutlich auch gar keine Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe, sondern eher was programmiert haben und ab dem Punkt klink ich mich aus.


----------



## gordonk (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
hat jetzt alles geklappt? Mit dem Link von Phil sollte eigentlich alles geklärt sein.
Wenn nicht, poste doch mal bitte deinen angepassten Code.


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

wollte schon aufgeben 

```
include("connect.php");
$id = $_GET['id'];

$qProfile = "SELECT * FROM aps4rent WHERE id='6'  ";
$rsProfile = mysql_query($qProfile);
$row = mysql_fetch_array($rsProfile);
extract($row);


$bettw = stripslashes($bettw);
$tiere = stripslashes($tiere);
$balkon = stripslashes($balkon);
$aufzug = stripslashes($aufzug);
```

usw.

und dann kommt das Formular was alle andere werte  wie text oder textfeld etc.richtig liest und auch updated
nur bei den werten vom typ enum weiss ich nicht wie ich das anpacken soll ich hab mich hier für die checkbox variante entschieden z.B


```
<input size="1" id="bettw" name="bettw" type="checkbox" value="<?php echo $bettw ?> ></td>
</tr>
```
macht er aber nicht werte sind wie gesagt als 'y','n' gespeichert...

wäre für irgenwelche Hinweise auch für Anfänger  dankbar







gordonk hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> hat jetzt alles geklappt? Mit dem Link von Phil sollte eigentlich alles geklärt sein.
> Wenn nicht, poste doch mal bitte deinen angepassten Code.


----------



## gordonk (21. Oktober 2009)

Eine große Hilfe werd ich dir wohl nicht sein, weil ich noch nie mit ENUM Werten umgegangen bin.
Aber was steht denn in der Var. $bettw ? Hast dir den Wert mal via echo anzeigen lassen ?

EDIT:
btw Deine Checkbox ist auch falsch aufgebaut.

```
<input size="1" id="bettw" name="<? echo $bettw ?>" type="checkbox">
```


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Reaktion aber das hat auch nicht geholfen 
Es wird ja ein 'y 'oder 'n' 
gruss




gordonk hat gesagt.:


> Eine große Hilfe werd ich dir wohl nicht sein, weil ich noch nie mit ENUM Werten umgegangen bin.
> Aber was steht denn in der Var. $bettw ? Hast dir den Wert mal via echo anzeigen lassen ?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

<?php echo $bettw ?> zeigt den gespeicherten wert .....y

ich hab das jetzt so umgeändert was immer noch nicht t 


```
<select name="<? echo $bettw ?>" type="text" >
<option input id="bettw"  name="bettw" type="text" size="1"  value="<?php echo $bettw =="y" ?>" >y</option>
<option input id="bettw"  name="bettw" type="text" size="1" value=<?php echo $bettw =="n"?>>n</option>

</select></td>
```




Betty31 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> danke für die schnelle Reaktion aber das hat auch nicht geholfen
> Es wird ja ein 'y 'oder 'n'
> gruss


----------



## gordonk (21. Oktober 2009)

Was hat auch nicht geholfen Ó.ò , ich hab doch noch garnichts geschrieben. Ich wollte nur wissen was $bettw für einen Wert hat.
Wenn $bettw also den Wert "y" oder "n" hat müsstest das ganze ein bisschen anders aufbauen.
z.B.

```
if($bettw == "y")
{
      echo '<input type="checkbox" name="ynwert" checked>';
}
else
{
      echo '<input type="checkbox" name="ynwert">';
}
```
da wo das ganze dann als POST ankommt:

```
if(!$_POST['ynwert'])
{
     $ynwert = "n";
}
else
{
     $ynwert = "y";
}
// $ynwert dann in die DB
```
edit: Ist nicht optimal, klappt aber >.< geht ja nur ums Prinzip.

als select:

```
echo '<select name="ynwert">';

if($bettw == "y")
{
      echo '<option value="y" selected>y</option>';
	  echo '<option value="n">n</option>';
}
else
{
      echo '<option value="y">y</option>';
	  echo '<option value="n" selected>n</option>';
}
echo '</select>';
```


```
$ynwert = $_POST['ynwert'];

// $ynwert dann in die DB
```


----------



## Badboyws (21. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie find ich den ganzen Thread albern.
Wieso sollte man für ein einfaches Boolean Feld nen enum nehmen? entweder ja oder nein, true or false, 1 oder 0.
Sowas kann man ganz einfach an nen Select Feld übergeben und das jedenfalls nicht so wie da oben steht, da rate ich dazu sich erstmal grundlegend mit Formularen in HTML zu beschäftigen, denn das funktioniert schon rein vom HTML her nicht was da steht.

Da fehlen einfach die Grundlagen und ohne das jetzt fertig zu scripten, gibts hier auch keine Lösung, da fehlt mmn das Verständnis des ThreadErstellers, sowohl technisch als auch vom Umgang her.

Funktionieren würde:
1. die Tabelle ändern (das Feld in der Tabelle als int)
2. das ganze auslesen (sollte ja nur 0 oder 1 drin stehen)
3. select füllen das SELECT ! bekommt den namen des feldes in der DB und die options als Value den Wert, also 0 oder 1
4 das ganze wenn geändert wieder in die Tabelle schreiben

um die programmtechnische Umsetzung kümmerts euch bitte selber

Mfg


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

es bleibt immer checked



gordonk hat gesagt.:


> Was hat auch nicht geholfen Ó.ò , ich hab doch noch garnichts geschrieben. Ich wollte nur wissen was $bettw für einen Wert hat.
> Wenn $bettw also den Wert "y" oder "n" hat müsstest das ganze ein bisschen anders aufbauen.
> z.B.
> 
> ...


----------



## gordonk (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde das ganze auch so aufbauen wie Phil eben beschrieben hat. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mit ENUM nie was zutun hatte ^^.
Das select was ich gepostet habe sollte dir aber trotzdem weiterhelfen.
Warum deine Checkboxes immer gechecked bleiben kann ich mit nicht erklären, habs local ausprobiert.


----------



## Betty31 (21. Oktober 2009)

warum man enum nimmt müsst man Dir eigentlich nicht erklären weil eventuell mehr Werte stehen würden z.B ja nein vielleicht. Die Formularen funktionieren ja einwanfrei ....abgesehen davon es heisst hier Tutorial oder irre ich mich ?
Wenn es Dir zu blöd ist Dich damit zu beschäftigen dann lass es einfach...




Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie find ich den ganzen Thread albern.
> Wieso sollte man für ein einfaches Boolean Feld nen enum nehmen? entweder ja oder nein, true or false, 1 oder 0.
> Sowas kann man ganz einfach an nen Select Feld übergeben und das jedenfalls nicht so wie da oben steht, da rate ich dazu sich erstmal grundlegend mit Formularen in HTML zu beschäftigen, denn das funktioniert schon rein vom HTML her nicht was da steht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badboyws (22. Oktober 2009)

Morgen,

mir ist es nicht zu blöd mich damit zu beschäftigen, nur zu blöd mich mit was zu beschäftigen, wenn der Fragende überhaupt nicht drauf ein geht und selber doppel-dreifach-vierfach Posts in nen Thread packt, ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen was ihm andere raten oder das es die ganze Sache lesbarer macht.

im übrigen, wenn du auf enum bestehst, musst du das result des Feldes, welches ein enum darstellt, zerlegen wie ich es in meinem ersten Post geschrieben habe (worauf du im übrigen auch gar nicht eingegangen bist. Würdest du das zerlegen, bekommst du ein array, oder ähnliches mit deinen enums, mit dem du wiederrum dein select füllen könntest.

Ich wüßte auch nicht warum ich darauf noch näher eingehen sollte, es steht ja schon alles im Thread.

btw. heißt Tutorial nicht "ich stell ne Aufgabe und lass es wen anderes programmieren", ein Tutorial ist eine Anleitung und die haben wir dir gegeben, umsetzen musst du das ganze schon selber, oder wenigstens genau fragen wo es hapert. Was du tust ist codeschnipsel aus codeschnipseln ziehen und sagen das es nicht funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## Betty31 (22. Oktober 2009)

Morgen, Ich kann auf einen Thema eingehen wenn ich darüber bescheid weiss...wie auch immer eins muss ich Dir lassen ...Dein Ansatz ist richtig musste ich festellen auch wenn ich es nicht hinkriege...




Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> Morgen,
> 
> mir ist es nicht zu blöd mich damit zu beschäftigen, nur zu blöd mich mit was zu beschäftigen, wenn der Fragende überhaupt nicht drauf ein geht und selber doppel-dreifach-vierfach Posts in nen Thread packt, ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen was ihm andere raten oder das es die ganze Sache lesbarer macht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badboyws (22. Oktober 2009)

wenn du Probleme bei der Umsetzung hast, wärs ja mal interessant zu sehen was du bis jetzt hast, dann kann man nämlich auch sagen wo es klemmt und nur dann.

also Script posten und andere was zusagen lassen, im blauen raten bringts irgendwie nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Betty31 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Phil
also ich kann mal sagen wie weit ich experimentiert habe:



```
$query = "SHOW COLUMNS FROM tabelle LIKE 'bettw'";
$erg=mysql_query($query);
$row2=mysql_fetch_row($erg);

$werte=explode("','",preg_replace("/(enum|set)\('(.+?)'\)/","\\2",$row2[1]));
echo "<pre>";
print_r($werte); 
echo "$werte[0]";
echo "$werte[1]";
```


Das ergebnis ist

Array
(
    [0] => y
    [1] => n
)
yn

ich denke das ist schon mal der richtige ansatz wenn die Werte gelesen werden 

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus daß ich in mein selcect als value="$wert[0] oder value="$wert[1] angeben soll  das ist was Du  meintest ..!! und da habe ich meine Probleme..





Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> wenn du Probleme bei der Umsetzung hast, wärs ja mal interessant zu sehen was du bis jetzt hast, dann kann man nämlich auch sagen wo es klemmt und nur dann.
> 
> also Script posten und andere was zusagen lassen, im blauen raten bringts irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Badboyws (22. Oktober 2009)

schaut doch schonmal ganz gut aus, also die richtigen Werte bekommst du schonmal aus der Datenbank aufgeteilt hast du sie auch...


```
echo '<select id="bettw" name="bettw">';
echo '<option value="'.$werte[0].'">'.$werte[0].'</option>';
echo '<option value="'.$werte[1].'">'.$werte[1].'</option>';
echo '</select>';
```

so würde die ausgabe in einem Select aussehen. Nur wird dir das vermutlich nichts bringen, weil in deinem enum Feld sowieso immer beides steht, es sei denn du speicherst die Antwort in einem anderen Feld.

Der Zugriff auf die Variable wäre dann $_POST['bettw'] bzw $_GET['bettw'] in dem Script das du bei der action Eigenschaft deines Formulars angegeben hast.

Grüße


----------



## Betty31 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Phil,
wie meinst Du die Antwort in ein anderes Feld speichern ?  und überhaupt gibt es keine elegantere Lösung als typ ENUM ? oder wie würdest Do sowas macher ja/nein oder  Herr/Frau

Der Zugriff ist auch so wie von Dir unten beschrieben

Dank und Gruss



Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> schaut doch schonmal ganz gut aus, also die richtigen Werte bekommst du schonmal aus der Datenbank aufgeteilt hast du sie auch...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Badboyws (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

in deinem enum Feld steht ja immer y,n, du kannst also nicht sagen ob die Person nun männlich oder weiblich ist. Deswegen sagte ich schonmal das ein Feld mit Datentyp int und Feldlänge von 1 voll und ganz ausreichen würde. Dann wäre zum Beispiel eine 0 im Feld bettw = männlich, eine 1 = weiblich und eine 3 = irgendwas, usw. bis maximal 9 Fälle.

Dann kannste das ja per mysql_query auslesen und bekommst zum beispiel ne 1 für weiblich.


```
$Zuordnung = array(0 => 'männlich', 1=>'weiblich', 3=>'irgendwas anderes');

echo '<select id="bettw" name="bettw">';
foreach ($Zuordnung as $value => $key){
 echo '<option value="'.$key.'"';
 if ($value == $result_wert_vom_select){
  echo "selected";
 }          
 echo '>'.$value.'</option>';
}
echo '</select>';
```

so in etwa sollte das ganze dann aussehen, obs so funktioniert hab ich jetzt nicht getestet, sollte aber vom prinzip her hinkommen


----------



## tombe (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn Enum vom Gedanke her eigentlich eine feine Sache ist. So ist es von der Handhabung scheinbar doch recht kompliziert. Das wird auch der Grund sein warum zumindest hier keiner was damit zu tun haben will.

Wenn du wie schon geschrieben entweder den Datentyp Integer nimmst und dann z.B. "0" in "Nein" und "1" in "Ja" umwandelst oder wenn du den Typ VarChar nimmst und in deinen Formularen die möglichen Werte in eine Listbox einträgst, dann bist du sicher einfacher dran. Auf diese Weise kann der Anwender auch keine falschen Werte eintragen.

Du kannst was das Befüllen der Listen angeht sogar über eine Hilfstabelle noch automatisch gestallten.

Die Hilfstabelle hat 2 Felder: Feldname und Wert.
Wenn du jetzt eine Adressdatenbank hast, dann gibt es dort die Tabelle Adressen. In dieser Tabelle gibt es neben dem Vornamen, dem Nachnamen, der Straße auch noch ein Feld für die Anrede (erlaubt sind hier: Herr, Frau, Fräulein).

In die Hilfstabelle trägst du jetzt ein:
"Anrede", "Herr"
"Anrede", "Frau"
"Anrede", "Fräulein"

Somit kannst du durch eine einfache Abfrage alle für dieses Feld gültigen Werte ermitteln und diese auch einfach verwalten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Betty31 (22. Oktober 2009)

..d.h  das Feld beinhaltet nur einen wert 0,1,2...etc 
Und wie erfolgt die Eingabe für den User ? der soll ja vertändliche Werte auswählen..und meine Eingabe aber ist immer nur 0,1,2,3..etc
ich ha ein INT feld definiert ind versuche ein bischen zu experimentieren 
danke




Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> in deinem enum Feld steht ja immer y,n, du kannst also nicht sagen ob die Person nun männlich oder weiblich ist. Deswegen sagte ich schonmal das ein Feld mit Datentyp int und Feldlänge von 1 voll und ganz ausreichen würde. Dann wäre zum Beispiel eine 0 im Feld bettw = männlich, eine 1 = weiblich und eine 3 = irgendwas, usw. bis maximal 9 Fälle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Betty31 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
jetzt bin ich total durcheinander ..ich habe ein Feld INT definiert ...wie Phil geimeint hat ...allerdings komme ich mit der Umwandlung nicht klar...es soll ja für 0 ein Nein und für 1 ein Ja im Formular laden und verändernsoll genauso funktionieren...
mein code sieht so aus :



```
$query2= "SELECT bettw2 FROMtebelle  WHERE id='6'  ";
$rsProfile = mysql_query($query2);
$row3= mysql_fetch_array($rsProfile);
```

mit
print_r($row3);

bekoome ich den gespeicherten wert :

Array
(
    [0] => 1
    [bettw2] => 1

)


die select Anweisung mache ich so


```
<select  id="bettw2" name="bettw2">
<option input value="<?php echo $row3 ?>">JA</option>
<option input value="<?php echo $row3 ?>">NEIN</option>
</select>
```


wie funktioniert die Zuordnung 

Verzweifelte Grüsse





tombe hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn Enum vom Gedanke her eigentlich eine feine Sache ist. So ist es von der Handhabung scheinbar doch recht kompliziert. Das wird auch der Grund sein warum zumindest hier keiner was damit zu tun haben will.
> 
> Wenn du wie schon geschrieben entweder den Datentyp Integer nimmst und dann z.B. "0" in "Nein" und "1" in "Ja" umwandelst oder wenn du den Typ VarChar nimmst und in deinen Formularen die möglichen Werte in eine Listbox einträgst, dann bist du sicher einfacher dran. Auf diese Weise kann der Anwender auch keine falschen Werte eintragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badboyws (23. Oktober 2009)

Morgen,

deine select Anweisung funktioniert so nicht, bzw das select ist richtig, aber die options nicht. Deswegen brauchst du ja das hilfsarray in dem die Zuordnung steht. So wie du es jetzt hast, haben alle options das selbe Value und das ist ja nicht gewollt.

aussehen würde dein HTML Code aktuell so:

```
<select  id="bettw2" name="bettw2">
  <option input value="1">JA</option>
  <option input value="1">NEIN</option> 
</select>
```
nur das würde dir ja nichts bringen, aussehen sollte das eher so:

```
<select  id="bettw2" name="bettw2">
  <option input value="0">JA</option>
  <option input value="1" selected>NEIN</option> 
</select>
```

und das erreichst du durch den Code den ich dir oben schonmal gegeben hatte


```
$Zuordnung = array(0 => 'ja', 1=>'Nein', 3=>'vielleicht');

echo '<select id="bettw" name="bettw">';
foreach ($Zuordnung as $value => $key){
 echo '<option value="'.$key.'"';
 if ($value == $row3){
  echo "selected";
 }          
 echo '>'.$value.'</option>';
}
echo '</select>';
```

dann sollte das auch funktionieren....


----------



## Betty31 (23. Oktober 2009)

Morgen  Phil Danke für deine Geduld...ich habs geändert
..De Wert wird auch gelesen... ich habs in der Datenbank geändert und es funktioniert ..aber der neuer selectierte Wert wird nicht abgeschickt...bzw. geändert mit dieser Abfrage erreicht man im übrigen genau das gleiche alleding
 ..aber abgeschickt wird auch ..


```
<input type="checkbox" name="bettw2" value="0"
<?php 
if ($bettw2 == '0') { 
    echo 'checked="checked"'; 
}
```






QUOTE=Badboyws;1810294]Morgen,

deine select Anweisung funktioniert so nicht, bzw das select ist richtig, aber die options nicht. Deswegen brauchst du ja das hilfsarray in dem die Zuordnung steht. So wie du es jetzt hast, haben alle options das selbe Value und das ist ja nicht gewollt.

aussehen würde dein HTML Code aktuell so:

```
<select  id="bettw2" name="bettw2">
  <option input value="1">JA</option>
  <option input value="1">NEIN</option> 
</select>
```
nur das würde dir ja nichts bringen, aussehen sollte das eher so:

```
<select  id="bettw2" name="bettw2">
  <option input value="0">JA</option>
  <option input value="1" selected>NEIN</option> 
</select>
```

und das erreichst du durch den Code den ich dir oben schonmal gegeben hatte


```
$Zuordnung = array(0 => 'ja', 1=>'Nein', 3=>'vielleicht');

echo '<select id="bettw" name="bettw">';
foreach ($Zuordnung as $value => $key){
 echo '<option value="'.$key.'"';
 if ($value == $row3){
  echo "selected";
 }          
 echo '>'.$value.'</option>';
}
echo '</select>';
```

dann sollte das auch funktionieren....


----------



## Badboyws (23. Oktober 2009)

nochmal morgen,

wenn das select Tag nicht innerhalb eines <form></form> Tags ist, dann wird das auch nicht abgeschickt (eigentlich logisch, weil ganz normale Formularverarbeitung) Du musst dir also ein richtiges Formular machen, wie das funktioniert, wenn mans nicht weiß, kann man ergoogeln

ansonsten ist das mit der Checkbox schon richtig, nur musst du aufpassen das du im "unchecked" Fall auch wirklich 1 bekommst. Soweit ich das im Kopf hab, macht man für unchecked immer 0 und für checked 1 als Value, müsstest aber ausprobieren.

Wie gesagt, um das wieder in ne DB zu schreiben, musst da nen richtiges Formular drauß machen und den Wert der Checkbox, oder des Select Fields per $_POST[] oder $_GET abfragen


----------



## Betty31 (23. Oktober 2009)

hi,
irgendwo mache ich einen anderen Fehler ....den der Wert in der DB wird richtig gelesen aber nicht übertragen und das es in einem richtigen Formular drinnen ist ..denn ich habe andere Felder drinnen (andere Typen ) die werden richtig gelesen und aktualisiert....wo aber der Fehler ist kann nicht sagen mir fehlt einfach auch nichts mehr ein..was ich vernüftig fragen kann.



Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> nochmal morgen,
> 
> wenn das select Tag nicht innerhalb eines <form></form> Tags ist, dann wird das auch nicht abgeschickt (eigentlich logisch, weil ganz normale Formularverarbeitung) Du musst dir also ein richtiges Formular machen, wie das funktioniert, wenn mans nicht weiß, kann man ergoogeln
> 
> ...


----------



## tombe (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn es vielleicht ein bisschen mehr zu lesen ist, stell doch mal deine komplette Seite hier rein. Dann findet sicher jemand den Fehler oder kann dir zumindest wieder einen Tipp in die richtige Richtung geben.


----------

